# help



## ellis995 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all 
been trying to change my siggy and i am having trouble downloading the new one. I can get it onto the forum but when i try to download it to my siggy the picture do's not come up but the http thing comes up. 

What am i doing wrong as i am just doing what i did to get the first siggy up, which was no problem.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html  should clear everything up.

The URL of your siggy must be between two




tags, like this

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/95958d1244715732-official-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-keiths-ellis995-siggy.jpg[/.img] (without the full stop)

For now I have fixed your siggy so it works.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks Gnomey


----------

